# Show off your felines!



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Well, I gotta admit, I love seeing all the K9s here on the _Show off your pouches_ (or something like that) thread! So why leave the kitties out?! (Also, please let me know if there is already a thread for this. I don’t _think_ there is, but not 100% sure)

Here is our girl Trixie


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

Here are two of my kitties trying out my new goat wagon. The black one is Katrina(Kat) and the giant one is my savannah cat Jack.
View attachment 214996
View attachment 214996


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ooo, good idea! The kitties need love too!

This is Raven. I may be a bit biased, but she is literally the BEST cat ever! She's got an amazing personality (almost like a dog) and is not afraid of anything despite her very small size (just under 4 1/2 pounds). She is also an amazing hunter and enjoys going on car rides and walks. Raven has never met a person she doesn't like. We rescued her the day before my birthday two years ago. She was dumped in a parking lot as a little kitten on a cold and stormy night. This all might sound like "just a cute story", but it's not. I just LOVE this girl SO much!!

























Because of COVID, we weren't able to get her spayed so she ended up having a litter of two kittens - she was spayed after that.
























We also have a couple other cats, but it's getting late here - I'll post them soon.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh gosh! Raven’s a doll! 

Kay and Jack are gorgeous!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Apologies (inappropriate content deleted)


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Our new barn cat Ted. He has not done a thing about the rats.
> 
> And now I cannot find my goats.
> 
> ...





I love your barn cat!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Bummer about Ted…. Some of them are just like that unfortunately….. rats can be quite large for some cats to get…..

Also, what breed is he? Looks kinda…..skimpy…… 


🤣


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

mmahamilton said:


> I love your barn cat!


Lol oh Mike I found your goats on xray. Bad kitty, bad.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Trixie and Raven are such cute cats! 

Not sure how I feel about Ted. 

Here’s my Lola. 









This is a Selene at the vet’s office, making trouble.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Apologies (inappropriate content deleted)


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

This is Ninja (black and white) and her son Bubba Lubba (gray)...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute cats and kittens.

Like Ted.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh goodness @Mike at Capra Vista, surely Ted isn't a house cat.....right? I don't think I could sleep with that thing I mean cat in my house.... 😳😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

This is Bolt. He come to our house as a stray and he is actually the father to Raven's kittens. He has since been fixed as well. 

















Melanie: We got her and her three siblings from a farm five years ago and she is sadly the last one left. Her and Raven absolutely hate each other and even though Raven is the smaller of the two, Raven is ALAWYS wins their fights and gets her way. Meanie isn't even aloud up by the house according to Raven. Oh cats, why can't everyone just get along!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

This is Hope. She is reluctant about letting people see that she has 1 (one) eye. Hope is a loving girl, no matter the species type. (Except mice, she enjoys chasing, catching and removing their heads)


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Heres Baby (the black cat) and Persy (blue eyes) as kittens when we first picked them up. 

































Heres Asia

















And Asias mama mittens


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Meow 😸


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Apologies (inappropriate content deleted)


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> No, Ted is strictly a barn kitty. She is not allowed in the house. On cold rainy days my heart goes out to her but we have a "no animals in the house" rule.


Oh I see. Luckily, Ted seems to be built to handle the cold - I'm sure she's just fine outside. 😜


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Ted needs companionship, these are more domesticated than her though.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Apologies (inappropriate content deleted)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Please keep it on topic, I really think OP meant cats we own.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We have a handful of sweet barn cats, but Alexandria was special. We found her the week we first moved on the farm. We took her in as a tiny little kitten. She was injured when she was about 4 years old causing a spinal injury. Vet said looked like she either got stuck in a fence or something got her and shook her. Nothing we could do. She walked with a swing in her step,, I used lavender and frankincense Ess. Oil on her spine and it helped. Alex lived to be a bit older than 16 years old. Her last years was spent either in house or with out dogs who all protected and cared for her. Timothy always scooted over to share his bed lol
We sure miss her.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, that’s so sweet.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

happybleats said:


> We have a handful of sweet barn cats, but Alexandria was special. We found her the week we first moved on the farm. We took her in as a tiny little kitten. She was injured when she was about 4 years old causing a spinal injury. Vet said looked like she either got stuck in a fence or something got her and shook her. Nothing we could do. She walked with a swing in her step,, I used lavender and frankincense Ess. Oil on her spine and it helped. Alex lived to be a bit older than 16 years old. Her last years was spent either in house or with out dogs who all protected and cared for her. Timothy always scooted over to share his bed lol
> We sure miss her.


What a sweet story. So sorry you lost her though, it sounds like she was in a very loving home.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

happybleats said:


> We have a handful of sweet barn cats, but Alexandria was special. We found her the week we first moved on the farm. We took her in as a tiny little kitten. She was injured when she was about 4 years old causing a spinal injury. Vet said looked like she either got stuck in a fence or something got her and shook her. Nothing we could do. She walked with a swing in her step,, I used lavender and frankincense Ess. Oil on her spine and it helped. Alex lived to be a bit older than 16 years old. Her last years was spent either in house or with out dogs who all protected and cared for her. Timothy always scooted over to share his bed lol
> We sure miss her.


Awe! That’s so precious! Pets like that always take a piece of your heart when they go. I’m sorry she’s gone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

These are cats we had years ago.
We had 20? 26?..


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! That’s a lot! How adorable!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We had more.....I cant find pics


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Wow! That’s a lot! How adorable!


Yep It was quite a few lol. My grandma used to have 50 lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How cute!! How many do you have now?


Lil Boogie said:


> Yep It was quite a few lol. My grandma used to have 50 lol


🤯 Bet she never had any mice problems!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> How cute!! How many do you have now?
> 
> 🤯 Bet she never had any mice problems!!


We have 5 now but one is going to a new home. And nope, she never did lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Photos wouldn’t load, whoops!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I think Trixie could be related to @Mike at Capra Vista ‘s tiger… I mean cat!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

K.B. said:


> This is Ninja (black and white) and her son Bubba Lubba (gray)...
> View attachment 215031


Boy these two have put on some pounds being stuck in the garage all they do is eat and sleep    I'll have to get some new pics !


----------



## MTKitty (Dec 22, 2021)

Sebastian, 16 years old and my main squeeze ...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goatastic43 said:


> View attachment 218349
> 
> I think Trixie could be related to @Mike at Capra Vista ‘s tiger… I mean cat!


How did this picture get a sensitive content label and force to click to see the cat lol cute and I think it is related to Mike's


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

DDFN said:


> How did this picture get a sensitive content label and force to click to see the cat lol cute and I think it is related to Mike's


I don’t know why it says sensitive content. Guess she’s just too ferocious looking!


----------



## MTKitty (Dec 22, 2021)

DDFN said:


> How did this picture get a sensitive content label and force to click to see the cat lol cute and I think it is related to Mike's


Teefs ... big, scary, pointy teefs. ❤


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

You must be 18 to look at this scary cute kitty cat lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MTKitty said:


> Teefs ... big, scary, pointy teefs. ❤


But Mike's big scary Ted didn't get it lol I guess because this cute kitty we look like we are half way to enter the digestive track. Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

This is Hungry. He got his name because he slept in the food bowl when he was a kitten. He’s supposed to be a mouser and earn his keep but…..  
He’s mostly my sisters cat. He LOVES her. She can walk out the door and say his name and he comes immediately (that is if he’s within hearing range).  He also takes walks with me and the goats. He will go with us to the VERY back of the property. I think he thinks he’s a guard cat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty


----------



## MTKitty (Dec 22, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> This is Hungry.
> View attachment 220829


Such a handsome and dignified looking gentleman.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Kitties were cold! Top right is Twinkie. Top left is Chunky. Bottom from left to right is Lola, Bucket, and Branson.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Butter


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

My babies
View attachment 222381
View attachment 222382


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Butter


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Toby and Tater.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 222379
> 
> Kitties were cold! Top right is Twinkie. Top left is Chunky. Bottom from left to right is Lola, Bucket, and Branson.


I love all your kitty names!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Amber89 said:


> Butter
> View attachment 222380


🤣 That describes Monday for me perfectly!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 222379
> 
> Kitties were cold! Top right is Twinkie. Top left is Chunky. Bottom from left to right is Lola, Bucket, and Branson.


I feel like this is a photo for their soon to be released album on cat scratch heat lamp.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Ninja braving the snow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Love seeing everybody's kitties😺
This is my Stacey. I got her just over a year ago. She was three and a half years old when I got her.
She was raised in a Senior living home and had never been outside. I was hoping she would be happy as a total house cat. But she would sit in the window and look longingly at the barn cats. Then she started bolting at the door. Finally I caved and let her go out. I pray she stays on our property. She does come in and sleep with me at night still.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! She’s beautiful!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! Calicos are my favorite!!! 
I think I would feel the same way as here if I had been cooped up indoors my entire life


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

This was my calico. Her name was Calamity Jane. She was out of quints so her siblings were names Davy Crockett, Daniel Boone, Bushrod Gentry, and Mary Stewart Churn. The last two are from the movie Many Rivers to Cross. (Really great, funny western movie) Calamity was the only cat who would ride my horse while he was moving!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awe great photo.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty kitties.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I posted about this on another thread. We had a pregnant cat dumped on us. She had them in the mud. She would take off with them if we tried to move them to a better place. We cleaned her muddy spot and put down a blanket and she kept them there. Then she moved them under the jade.
When rain was in the forecast we put them back and she stayed there. They were growing and getting out of the enclosure.
Last night my granddaughter showed up with 2 orphans she had found. They look a week or so younger than the other 3.
I was sceptical but she and my son took them to her. She immediately started licking them. Less than an hour later she was nursing them. Everyone seems happy with the situation and they have no qualms about shoving the bigger ones out of the way to eat.😸

















They have a little house but she brought them out here.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww they’re so cute! I’m so glad she took them in!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! I love kittens! When we lived in TX we would have so many cats at one time (my grandma was one of those “cat ladies” ) that we would always have one with a litter of kittens.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Cats and goats, what could be better?! These 2 love each other!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My Stacey is so curious about the goats. She insists on going out with them then freaks out when she sees them.🙀🐐


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

One of my cats LOVES the goats. She (Raven) even lives in the goat pen and shed. She will also follow the goats around when I let them out to graze. 🥰

Here's a cute picture of Ivy (kitty) and Lucy (goat) sniffing noes:


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

It's great to see them get along so well! Sometimes Daisy thinks Echo is Nyx and it takes her a couple seconds to figure it out and I hold my breathe, hoping no tail gets bitten! Sometimes Echo is quick with those teeth, gotten some chicken feathers multiple times cause they didn't move fast enough!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How adorable is this little guy?


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Gardening is so much more relaxing with cats!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww!  

I always tell Trixie we got her so we could have a break from the mayhem of goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

luvmyherd said:


> I posted about this on another thread. We had a pregnant cat dumped on us. She had them in the mud. She would take off with them if we tried to move them to a better place. We cleaned her muddy spot and put down a blanket and she kept them there. Then she moved them under the jade.
> When rain was in the forecast we put them back and she stayed there. They were growing and getting out of the enclosure.
> Last night my granddaughter showed up with 2 orphans she had found. They look a week or so younger than the other 3.
> I was sceptical but she and my son took them to her. She immediately started licking them. Less than an hour later she was nursing them. Everyone seems happy with the situation and they have no qualms about shoving the bigger ones out of the way to eat.😸
> ...


What kind of Jade are you talking about? The kind for moving mobile homes?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Jade the succulent plant.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s ready to ride!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! That’s an awesome picture of Trixie!  It needs to be framed! Lol Jk


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! That’s an awesome picture of Trixie!  It needs to be framed! Lol Jk


Thanks!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

luvmyherd said:


> View attachment 227696
> 
> How adorable is this little guy?


I love when kittens do that! So sweet. 

I am loving all these feline photos. You all have some gorgeous cats.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Pile o' kittens😼
It got cold and windy today so they are huddled.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Our two rescue kitty's, Bubbles & hamlet. They both were given feline chlamydia by their mom at birth, so that's why bubbles eyes have a yellow stain around them.
















Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Very sweet looking kitties.😺


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We had friends over for dinner and they took home a kitten. Hope we can home the rest.😺


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY 😃


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Look who was hiding😼


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Did the cat get shut in there?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

The little goof opened the door and shut herself in😸
She has been doing that kind of stuff since I got her. A few days after I brought her home I could not find her anywhere. We finally found her in the bathroom cupboard behind all the shelves and boxes.
To this day I will not be able to find her at night so I go to bed. At some point during the night she will show up on my chest. No idea where her hiding spot is.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s so funny. I have a cat like that. She also darts in closets when I’m not looking and gets shut in them. Either that, she teleports.  One time I went to the vet’s with both my cats. When the vet walked in, she saw my gray cat and didn’t see the black one. And she said, “Where’s your other cat?” I said, “She keeps getting in the drawers.” Luckily they were empty. Like the good sport my cat is, she popped out of the bottom drawer almost on cue and I snapped a pic.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

That’s hilarious


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Can you tell there's a heater vent under this bookshelf?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

My newest kitty Phoenix has warmed up and is really friendly now. She’s done quite the number on my tree tho 😆
Then she just lays there so sweet and innocent reminding me she’s a gift to us all 😅


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Elvis our “barn” cat


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> My newest kitty Phoenix has warmed up and is really friendly now. She’s done quite the number on my tree tho 😆
> Then she just lays there so sweet and innocent reminding me she’s a gift to us all 😅
> View attachment 243114


Is that a Ragdoll breed?


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

BloomfieldM said:


> View attachment 243122
> 
> Elvis our “barn” cat


Beautiful photo!!!! He looks real wild, but out of shot he is probably noting the location of the food bowl!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> Beautiful photo!!!! He looks real wild, but out of shot he is probably noting the location of the food bowl!


Yes he’s definitely wild until he hears the pop of the cat food can top.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> Is that a Ragdoll breed?


She’s just a short hair Siamese… super soft.
My Siamese line started from my tortoise shell cat. I let her have one litter before I got her spayed. Now I have a handsome blue eyes Tom cat out there- Prowler








I’ve had some other handsome Siamese cats around, but unfortunately I seem to be down to the one right now 😕


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

BloomfieldM said:


> View attachment 243122
> 
> Elvis our “barn” cat


Why do I feel like it's a kitty calendar image. Cats in the wild edition!

Love it !


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So my husband finally made friends with one of the local stray cats here recently and it decided it likes the house when it is in the negative numbers. It's still a bit afraid of feet (guessing people have kicked it before) but loves hands! 

Tried for 2 weeks to get him to come inside to sleep in a warm cat bed and today in neg 1 temps he did!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> So my husband finally made friends with one of the local stray cats here recently and it decided it likes the house when it is in the negative numbers. It's still a bit afraid of feet (guessing people have kicked it before) but loves hands!
> 
> Tried for 2 weeks to get him to come inside to sleep in a warm cat bed and today in neg 1 temps he did!
> 
> ...


New love bug 😍😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty. 😁


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

Eight years ago, we adopted two sisters, Yuki, and Kumo, Kumo died four years ago and that’s when we got Oreo. Oreo is black and white. yuki is the dilute calico.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Elvis is quite a beautiful fellow.
I just love kitties.
We have had quite a line of Siamese and Flame Tip cats over the years. We seem to have devolved into black and whites and tabbies now.
Stacey is a tortoise shell I acquired 2 Christmas's ago. So she's not related to the others. She is my only house cat.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am at my daughter's and it has been in the 20's. Topped off by an ice storm this AM. So the kitties have not been allowed outside.
Toes decided she really needed to be cold today I guess.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> I am at my daughter's and it has been in the 20's. Topped off by an ice storm this AM. So the kitties have not been allowed outside.
> Toes decided she really needed to be cold today I guess.
> View attachment 243259
> 
> ...


That would be my LGD if we ever tried to bring him in the house lol.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

😂. Live a few hours south of Seattle but had the same weather… Elvis came into the house in the dog crate to keep warm.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We are actually in Renton. Crazy cold huh? Especially when one is from Central California where it is predicted to be 60* on Christmas Day.
Watched a guy sliding up the sidewalk and figured we were smart to stay inside.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

luvmyherd said:


> We are actually in Renton. Crazy cold huh? Especially when one is from Central California where it is predicted to be 60* on Christmas Day.
> Watched a guy sliding up the sidewalk and figured we were smart to stay inside.


Lol, just glad I didn’t fall on my butt doing chores. My husband needed chains to get to work.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So happy nobody needed to go out today.
Stay safe and warm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty cats.


----------

